# Lotsa Tomatoes!



## xray (Aug 8, 2020)

Been up to my ears lately with homegrown cherry tomatoes and some great produce from a family’s farm. So we’ve been eating them up, here’s a few things I made.

Bruschetta






Tomato, ricotta and spinach penne






Roasted tomato and red pepper soup













Bruschetta artichoke flatbread with grated Pecorino Romano, fresh basil and balsamic glaze









....and the corner piece


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 8, 2020)

You've been quite the busy fellow Joe, love the look of that pasta dish, Like! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

Damn Joe! That's not a bad problem to have! Great looking meals!


----------



## normanaj (Aug 8, 2020)

This has by far been one of the best years I've had with tomatoes.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm getting a large crop myself with only 4 plants. Just wish the buggers would start to ripen!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2020)

Man that looks good!


----------



## texomakid (Aug 8, 2020)

I agree - beautiful. It all looks fantastic


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 8, 2020)

Wow joe all that looks delicious as heck! What did you do to the tomatoes for the bruschetta? Wanna give that a go


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Wow joe all that looks delicious as heck! What did you do to the tomatoes for the bruschetta? Wanna give that a go




Thank you Jake, here’s how I make my bruschetta






						Bruschetta
					

Here’s a good way to use up your extra tomatoes. I used the last of my cherries, gonna miss eating this....so long summer.  Bruschetta:  1 1/2 or 2 cups cherry tomatoes (or use 3 romas diced) 10 basil leaves, chopped 4Tbsp olive oil 2Tbsp balsamic vinegar  Salt Black Pepper Garlic cloves; peeled...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




When I make it for pizza/flatbread I add diced onion and garlic to it.

If I just make the tomatoes to eat as an appetizer  over toasted/grilled bread, I omit the onions, and rub a fresh clove of garlic on the bread as soon as I pull it from the grill. You could definitely add onions if you like, even some fresh chives over top is good too!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 8, 2020)

xray said:


> Thank you Jake, here’s how I make my bruschetta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks bud. I showed this to the wife and now I'm required to make this lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2020)

Love those little guys, we get them here called wild Everglades tomato’s. They grow all over the yard, even had some in my neighbors gutters. Great for just about any dish, but on crispy bread with some evolved, wow!
Everything you made looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 8, 2020)

Oh, man... Those  Bruschettas look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2020)

Definitely some good looking dishes you made!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 8, 2020)

Man that all looks great Joe nice job!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 8, 2020)

That all looks fantastic . Nice work !


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You've been quite the busy fellow Joe, love the look of that pasta dish, Like! RAY



Thanks Ray! It was still pretty good for being how hot it was. I don't normally eat a lot of pasta in the summer...but I have no room to complain when your high temps are 120F



Steve H said:


> Damn Joe! That's not a bad problem to have! Great looking meals!



Steve, you're right. I don't really get tired of tomatoes in the summer, especially once winter hits they're pretty lousy. 



normanaj said:


> This has by far been one of the best years I've had with tomatoes.



Thanks norman, it's been a hot and dry summer here in PA. 



Brian Trommater said:


> Man that looks good!



Thank you Brian!


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2020)

texomakid said:


> I agree - beautiful. It all looks fantastic



Thanks, everything tastes super fresh too!




TNJAKE said:


> Awesome thanks bud. I showed this to the wife and now I'm required to make this lol



Thanks again Jake! I make bruschetta quite a bit, especially when tomatoes are at their peak. I don’t get tired of them...and sometimes dinner is just bruschetta and beer.




SmokinAl said:


> Love those little guys, we get them here called wild Everglades tomato’s. They grow all over the yard, even had some in my neighbors gutters. Great for just about any dish, but on crispy bread with some evolved, wow!
> Everything you made looks fantastic!
> Al



Thank you Al, when everything is super fresh, simplicity is the way to go!




pushok2018 said:


> Oh, man... Those  Bruschettas look absolutely fantastic!



Thank you! It’s a great summertime treat!




Brokenhandle said:


> Definitely some good looking dishes you made!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, everything was great. I’ll make a few more batches of tomato soup to freeze for the cooler months




SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that all looks great Joe nice job!



Thanks John!


----------



## xray (Aug 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That all looks fantastic . Nice work !



Thanks Chop, I appreciate it!!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 8, 2020)

Man that is one fine collection of tomatoey food porn!!!! All of it looks top notch. I am intrigued by the soup. Did you post a recipe for that? Does it freeze well? I have tons of cherry now too. Picking a gallon bag every 2-3 days.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Love those little guys, we get them here called wild Everglades tomato’s. They grow all over the yard, even had some in my neighbors gutters. Great for just about any dish, but on crispy bread with some evolved, wow!
> Everything you made looks fantastic!
> Al


They grow wild? That’s awesome.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 9, 2020)

Holy smoke Joe, all of those look great. I kept going back through the pics looking for a favorite and just can't pick one. I'd inhale any of those if presented with them. Outstanding job buddy!!

Robert


----------



## xray (Aug 9, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that is one fine collection of tomatoey food porn!!!! All of it looks top notch. I am intrigued by the soup. Did you post a recipe for that? Does it freeze well? I have tons of cherry now too. Picking a gallon bag every 2-3 days.



Thank you Jeff! I didn’t post up a recipe for it but I will create a seperate post later today and tag you if you’re interested. I borrowed inspiration from the recipe at chilipeppermadness

It does freeze very well! What I did was portion out the soup in tupperware containers, froze them and then vacuum sealed the frozen brick.

When reheating you could add cream or milk back into the soup.

You could also lay the soup flat in freezer ziplock bags to save space...but when the wife and I eat tomato soup, it’s usually just a bowl with a grilled cheese or sandwich...so I portioned out two bowls for each brick instead of having to freeze larger quantities in the bag



tx smoker said:


> Holy smoke Joe, all of those look great. I kept going back through the pics looking for a favorite and just can't pick one. I'd inhale any of those if presented with them. Outstanding job buddy!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert! They’re all pretty close, just depends what you’re in the mood for.


----------



## normanaj (Aug 9, 2020)

xray said:


> Thanks norman, it's been a hot and dry summer here in PA.



Same here in RI.My water bill is gonna be huge!


----------



## xray (Aug 10, 2020)

jcam222
 here’s the recipe....

Roasted Tomato and Red Pepper Soup

4lbs tomatoes
2 onions
3 red bell peppers
1 bulb of garlic peeled and roasted
1qt. Chicken stock (I used College Inn Chicken bone broth)
1T Smoked Paprika
1t Red chili flakes (I used Flatiron  Pepper Co. Four Pepper Blend)
2t. Salt or to taste.

Place tomatoes on a baking sheet, brush with EVOO and season with salt and pepper.







Place tomatoes and peeled garlic wrapped in foil with EVOO, salt and pepper in a 400F oven for 30 minutes.





Meanwhile, char onions and bell pepper on the grill. Once pepper is done, place in a lidded container or bag to remove the skins.






Once tomatoes and garlic are done, transfer them and accumulated juices to a soup pot. Add stock/broth and remaining ingredients. Simmer on low, covered for 30 minutes.





Blend in batches or use an immersion blender until smooth. 






Season to taste. If eating right away you could add cream, sour cream, crema or milk if desired. Since I was freezing this for the winter, I didn’t add anything else to it in case the milk curdles while reheating.

Soup was portioned and frozen in tupperware containers and then vacuum sealed. Shown are only two containers. This made 3. I gave one way plus I ate a small bowl or two for quality control.


----------

